# 463rd 773rd



## soalebm (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm looking for any information about the 463rd 773rd based at celone airbase Foggia, Italy. Pics, maps, anything is helpful!
thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 27, 2008)

You might find some of these sites helpful along with this document.

Gloversville, NY and 781st Bomb Sqd. 465th Bomb Group in Italy
The 15th Air Force


----------



## soalebm (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help I'm trying to gather as much as possible but the Foggia complex was soo scattered it is hard to find out which groups flew from which bases.


----------



## Johnny Signor (May 21, 2008)

Hello you probably already know these,but here goes,463rd B.Grp had these Squadrons assigned,772nd,773rd,774th,775th and the group motto was "Turres in Coelis" and the 775th had a unit title "Allyn's Irish Orphans" after unit C.O. I 'm a leather unit patch artist ,hope this helps some!
Johnny Signor [email protected]


----------

